# Labels for rob



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Here's the first go....


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 9, 2011)

I like it. I wonder how some type of ole English font would add to it?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

Thats a cool picture


----------



## jtstar (May 9, 2011)

awesome picture do you want to do mine now


----------



## ffemt128 (May 9, 2011)

Looks great....


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 9, 2011)

I like it - the old english text suggestion was a good one as well.


----------



## roblloyd (May 9, 2011)

Very nice! Lots of talented artists on here!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Here one with olde English... I like the pic, but overall I prefer the first one....


----------



## jtstar (May 9, 2011)

I think both of them are excellent


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

jtstar said:


> I think both of them are excellent



Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 9, 2011)

I like the 2nd picture better but the text style of the 1st one. The old english style text doesn't look as good as it sounded.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I like the 2nd picture better but the text style of the 1st one. The old english style text doesn't look as good as it sounded.



That was my thinkin too... One more, this one a little more modern...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 9, 2011)

I still like the 2nd picture best - but i do like the text style of the 3rd one.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

I think all three pics are beautiful but I do agree, the second one kind of stands a little more than the other two and I think the font on the third one is the best.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 9, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I still like the 2nd picture best - but i do like the text style of the 3rd one.





Ditto what he said.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

If you have word or any microsofft it's the Papyrus font on the 3rd... My fav font! I agree with everyone... but these aren't for me so... we'll see what rob thinks....


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Here a combo of the 3... I put a little color in the bridge to make it stand out... Thoughts?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

+2 to what Julie said. I also use Papyrus on all of my labels!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Dan I think you posted at the same time I put the new one up.... Any thoughts on the last one?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

Honestly I find the red very distracting in the font. sorry


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Yeah it doesn't stand out so much when the pic is smaller... up close it's odd....


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

You do such a fantastic job I feel funny critiquing. I only wish I could do what you do. Please remember this is just our opinion and there is no right way. I still go back to the second one with Papyrus font.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> You do such a fantastic job I feel funny critiquing. I only wish I could do what you do. Please remember this is just our opinion and there is no right way. I still go back to the second one with Papyrus font.



Yep, that is what I say, too.

LOL, well if Rob doesn't get on here soon there might not be anything for him to decide. We just might have the decision done for him.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Julie said:


> Yep, that is what I say, too.
> 
> LOL, well if Rob doesn't get on here soon there might not be anything for him to decide. We just might have the decision done for him.



LOL! Well that's what he gets for not coming around!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

TAAA DAAA... maybe... Do yall like it now?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

I like it tons! If it was mine the only thing I would change is the font size on name of the wine to about 2/3's of what it is now.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Well on the size I would print... the B is right at 1" with the rest being alot smaller... But hey, I was asked if I'd do a design late last night in the chat room, so not half bad I think....


----------



## roblloyd (May 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Love it!


----------



## rob (May 9, 2011)

Closetwine, You have way to much talent...they all look great!!! thankyou so much...the only thing I was thinking (again they all look wonderful) is a bridge that you might want to have a picnic on and enjoy a glass of wine, just a thought, if not, I am more than happy with the first one, oh..one more thing, could you take out the month and change the year to 2010. I know everyone will chime in and say I am not grateful, but hey with talent like yours I might as well try!!!!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

I'll see what I can find for the pi... and changing the text is no big deal.... what ABV do you want, or do I need to leave that off to?


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2011)

They are all great but I like the 3rd the best.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Wade... I knew some1 would like #3! I like them all, but I could def. see me using a similar label on one of mine...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Thanks Wade... I knew some1 would like #3! I like them all, but I could def. see me using a similar label on one of mine...



I tink Wade wooking fer a wabel from you! LOL


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I tink Wade wooking fer a wabel from you! LOL



I think you've had a drink or too! lol! Rob gave me the ideas on these I just put them together... I'd do it for any1... lol!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 9, 2011)

Rob if you would have waited a bit longer they would have bottled it for you.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't have... I didn't know what Brianna was! LOL! I had to ask.... I'm a dork.


----------



## Sirs (May 10, 2011)

your not a dork just cause you don't know the name of a grape and all of them are really good alot of different styles to choose from.... just shows you've got imagination to work with and talent.


----------



## closetwine (May 10, 2011)

Sirs said:


> your not a dork just cause you don't know the name of a grape and all of them are really good alot of different styles to choose from.... just shows you've got imagination to work with and talent.



Thank you dear! I'm totally ignorent about most grapes, not a bad thing I just don't care to learn at this point. Eventually, I may move on the them... but I'm having fun experimenting right now!


----------



## Sirs (May 10, 2011)

the way it should be making wine should be an enjoyment not a task that has to be done


----------

